# Prius Stealth in City



## PriusFuck (Apr 20, 2017)

So i live out my Prius and work full time in a medium sized city. 

Lately I'm been dreaming researching of adding a rather large solar panel and a trailer into my Prius. Which will absolutely kill my stealth factor in the city.

Does anyone have any ideas for reducing my stealth if i had a solar panel and trailer? I thought of doing something like putting magnetic "geek squad" insignias on the prius and trailer, but not sure if this would be illegal.


----------



## Carlvanguyrios (Apr 20, 2017)

I think the Geek Squad thing is a smart idea! I don't see why it would be illegal. It's just a decal of a company that you like. No different from having the Apple Logo or Nike or whatever.


----------



## PriusFuck (Apr 20, 2017)

Carlvanguyrios said:


> I think the Geek Squad thing is a smart idea! I don't see why it would be illegal. It's just a decal of a company that you like. No different from having the Apple Logo or Nike or whatever.


Good point, i actually have an old geek squad shirt lol, never worked for them either!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 20, 2017)

I think that putting a geek squad logo on your car would be a bit overboard, especially if you're hauling a trailer. It would actually have an adverse effect; why would geek squad be parked around the same areas for more than a few hours? 

It would draw way more attention if you're trying to park anywhere long term. 

You'd be surprised how much people don't notice average vehicles parked long term. Solar panels won't detract from that much either.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 20, 2017)

I mean hell dude you're in a Prius. That in itself is already stealthy as fuck. Don't make it more complicated than it is.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 20, 2017)

Ok, here's my 2 cents:

A Prius is already about as inconspicuous as you can get. Why make it stand out more by adding a geek squad logo?

As for the solar panels & trailer, that's easy.

Solar panels won't be noticed at all by 95% of people, and if they _do_, they won't make the connection in their minds of "solar panels = someone living in the vehicle". Therefore, that's not anything to worry about at all.

The trailer is even easier. Buy a small used Uhaul trailer, and leave the logos ON. Uhaul trailers are SO FUCKING COMMON that not one single person would even bat an eye, regardless of what kind of vehicle it's attached to.

Seriously though, the geek squad logo idea is an AWFUL idea. It will most definitely attract attention, because everyone will be curious as to what new technological gadget their neighbors are having installed that day.


----------



## Carlvanguyrios (Apr 20, 2017)

Haha yeah I don't know what I was thinking. It's a prius, no one will notice.


----------



## N0MAD (Apr 21, 2017)

PriusFuck said:


> So i live out my Prius and work full time in a medium sized city.
> 
> Lately I'm been dreaming researching of adding a rather large solar panel and a trailer into my Prius. Which will absolutely kill my stealth factor in the city.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for reducing my stealth if i had a solar panel and trailer? I thought of doing something like putting magnetic "geek squad" insignias on the prius and trailer, but not sure if this would be illegal.





Pocket Viking said:


> Ok, here's my 2 cents:
> 
> A Prius is already about as inconspicuous as you can get. Why make it stand out more by adding a geek squad logo?
> 
> ...




So this is my idea as well, i was originally going to buy my van off the company i work for but insurance and other such things are pushing me away from it. So i'm after a estate car or MPV more stealthy and more grey man. I'd stay aware from any kind of branding or stickers and stay grey. 
with regards to the trailer viking is on to something, get a used trailer and just keep it liveried 98% wont pay an attention to it. 
I've sat outside my Girlfriends work before (She works with children) for hours waiting for her to finish and no one has paid any attention to me and i was in a semi liveried van.


----------

